# size of trolling motor for your boat?



## acwd (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a 16 ft deep V boat. I fish on this one lake thats electric only. Right now I have a minnkota 27 lb thrust transom mounted trolling motor on the back. Too slow. Anyways I want to get a bigger trolling motor. I have read that you need 1 pound of thrust for every 5 lb of weight. Then I read that you should go with nothing less than a 40 lb thrust trolling motor on a 16 foot boat. I want a 50 lb thrust trolling motor but cant afford one right now. Been watching them on Ebay and they are going high almost the price of a new one. So will a 40 lb thrust one be ok on the boat? because I can but them locally for 150 bucks new.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Nov 18, 2012)

Well... IMO a 40lb thrust is too small for a 16ft V-hull... You would need a 55lb or a 70lb..


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

You can get a 55 prowler for 199.00 at bass pro. A 40 is a bit small but will work, probably gain you 2/3 more speed than you got, but will also use a bit more power as well. I got a 40 on the back of my 18/60, i only use to load the boat, or for emergency if the 109 bow mount breaks down.


----------



## acwd (Nov 18, 2012)

Who makes the prowler trolling motors? I got a 50 lb thrust minnkota on the bow and it works great but its a pain loading and docking the boat. So thats one reason to get a transom mount one. Might have to check out a prowler.

Steve


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 19, 2012)

Bass pro, made in china.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Bass pro, made in china.



Motorguide. They merely rebadged a previous model (Thruster, I think - not entirely certain though). Bass pro doesn't make or arrange the manufacture of anything; they sell parts made by other companies under their own name. 

Many Motorguide parts will fit it.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 19, 2012)

Might have some mg parts, my guess is the Chinese copied it for them, there are several things different than a mg.


----------



## acwd (Nov 19, 2012)

I didnt know if they was a re badged motor or made for BPS. I found a Minn Kota Eudura for 219 at wally world. Dont know how good either motors would be. I have 2 Minn Kota and a Mariner. The Minn Kotas have a vibration on high and dont really like that and dont know why. Props look good no nicks or chunks missing.

Steve


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 19, 2012)

Balance the prop, or the armature is bent.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 19, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Balance the prop, or the armature is bent.





X2


----------



## Badbagger (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd go at least 55. Academy sports has some good deals. Found an mk 80lb for just under $1k as opposed to almost $1300 elsewhere.
Santa is coming lol.


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the formula is 1 lb thrust for 50lbs of weight. 

https://www.trollingmotors.net/trolling-motor-resources/trolling-motor-selecting-guide.html


----------



## cva34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Stay in 50 range cause (there 12v )once you get much bigger they go to (24v) and that meanes another battery, more money,a place to put it ,60 lbs more weight ...my 2c ...cva34


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2012)

I run 16 ft V boat with a 48lb on the bow (foot control) and one (sometimes two) 30 lbers on the back locked in stern

Switching to another 48 lber on the stern 


The one electric only lake i fish is about 2 miles long (and of course I always want to fish the other end) and 365 acres total


It is a long ride from one end to the other and back on the electric TM


----------



## shallowminedid (Dec 29, 2012)

id think ud want more than 55 lb of thrust. keep an eye on craigslist and be patient tms always pop up for decent prices


----------



## thegr8cody (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 50lb transom mount converted to bow mount on a 1648 mod v and i feel its plenty. I never fish above 5-10mph winds though.


----------

